# 2010 Halloween Candy Corn Contest



## Jim (Oct 9, 2010)

I hate Candy corns.......FYI

Here is your chance to win a Megabass Gatta-X topwater lure. *No other site does this, none!* When was the last time another site offered up a Megabass lure?.....A crazy megabass lure like the one you can win here.

What is a Megabass Gatta-X you ask? Feast your eyes on this..........................






Here is the description direct from the MegaBass site: https://www.megabassusa.com/Gatta-X.htm
_The Gatta-X Turbuleance is a model that rotates at a irregular speed by means of a super lightweight plastic turbine. The wing bag makes the lower wing appear to be quietly thrashing here and there. In test fishing, the Gatta-X Turbuleance was found to excel in catching top water game on wavy water surfaces so rough that ordinary noisy plugs fail to work. The prop turbine mounted on the body serves to firmly stabilize the plug body in rough water while making it move in a frenzied strap dance balanced on a hovering tail. The wacky rotation of the prop turbine excites the fish to react with aggressive bites._

*RULES:*
- Guess how many candy corns are in the bowl.
- Contest Ends Halloween night
- Winner is the one who comes closest to the number without going over.
- Winner will have 24 hours (Nov 1, 2010) to claim the prize to me via PM.....NO PM=NO PRIZE
- *Contest open to all members who joined before 10/10/2010.*

Good luck boys and girls!

Disclaimer: All contests and rules can change because.


----------



## batman (Oct 10, 2010)

47


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 10, 2010)

82


----------



## lbursell (Oct 10, 2010)

65


----------



## Truckmechanic (Oct 10, 2010)

35


----------



## KMixson (Oct 10, 2010)

88


----------



## albright1695 (Oct 10, 2010)

64


----------



## perchin (Oct 10, 2010)

85


----------



## playall8 (Oct 10, 2010)

74


----------



## lswoody (Oct 10, 2010)

96


----------



## Popeye (Oct 10, 2010)

114


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 10, 2010)

55


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2010)

60


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2010)

113


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 10, 2010)

128


----------



## njTom (Oct 10, 2010)

52


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 10, 2010)

:-k hmmmm, 45


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 10, 2010)

50!!


----------



## cementhead (Oct 10, 2010)

77 candy korn =P~


----------



## Brine (Oct 10, 2010)

85

Makes my teeth hurt looking at them. These things and circus peanuts....


----------



## cali27 (Oct 10, 2010)

111


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 10, 2010)

92


----------



## azekologi (Oct 10, 2010)

76


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 10, 2010)

102


----------



## weezer71 (Oct 11, 2010)

56


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 11, 2010)

66


----------



## You Know (Oct 11, 2010)

32


----------



## bcritch (Oct 11, 2010)

40


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 11, 2010)

63...I was going to say 64, but thats already been said.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## free jonboat (Oct 11, 2010)

67


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

38


----------



## Codeman (Oct 11, 2010)

94


----------



## fender66 (Oct 11, 2010)

112


----------



## Bassfishin1983 (Oct 11, 2010)

122


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 11, 2010)

51


----------



## brmurray (Oct 11, 2010)

99


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 11, 2010)

68


----------



## caveman (Oct 11, 2010)

I was going to say 46 but waterwings eat one so now it is ...


45 ,I AM OLD.



mike LOL :LOL2:


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Oct 12, 2010)

53

Bufford


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 12, 2010)

100 - (since 99 was taken)


----------



## perchin (Oct 12, 2010)

Brine said:


> 85
> 
> Makes my teeth hurt looking at them. These things and circus peanuts....


Sorry brine...... I already picked 85 though. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## virgilpullin (Oct 13, 2010)

101


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 13, 2010)

73


----------



## Brine (Oct 13, 2010)

perchin said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > 85
> ...



 just making sure you're paying attention :---) 

84


----------



## perchin (Oct 14, 2010)

Brine said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > Brine said:
> ...



If we both won.... you could keep the wings :mrgreen:


----------



## ejones1961 (Oct 14, 2010)

71


----------



## Zum (Oct 14, 2010)

106


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 14, 2010)

69


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Oct 15, 2010)

103


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 17, 2010)

EIGHTY - SEVEN

87


----------



## MassFisherman (Oct 17, 2010)

52


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 18, 2010)

117


----------



## clumzy_31 (Oct 18, 2010)

125


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry one100grand, you have to join before 10-10-2010 to enter this contest. I deleted your guest. Stick around as there are usually at least one contest a month if not more, most require only minim effort


----------



## Popeye (Oct 19, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Sorry one100grand, you have to join before 10-10-2010 to enter this contest. I deleted your guest. Stick around as there are usually at least one contest a month if not more, most require only minim effort



That's right, which is a good thing too as most times, the minimum is the maximum I am capable of too.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 19, 2010)

:twisted: 104


----------



## captdan (Oct 19, 2010)

107


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

62


----------



## sixshootertexan (Oct 27, 2010)

49


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 28, 2010)

44


----------



## freetofish (Oct 31, 2010)

Candy Corn.. the dentists favorite. my guess is 143 pcs.


----------



## xtremebass (Oct 31, 2010)

20


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2010)

There were 99 candy corns in that glass bowl. That makes brmurray the winner! 

brmurray,
you have one day (Nov 1, 2010) to Pm me.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats, brmurray! =D>


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats -------- I was close with 92, but there were a few others even closer.. good job =D>


----------



## lbursell (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations. Now, where you gonna fish with that monster ?


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## brmurray (Nov 1, 2010)

PM sent Jim! Thanks guys and thanks to Jim for the contest!

Brent


----------



## Brine (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats Brent =D>


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 1, 2010)

brmurray said:


> PM sent Jim! Thanks guys and thanks to Jim for the contest!
> 
> Brent



Good countin'. Looks like yer dog is ready for some more of that candy.


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 1, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> 100 - (since 99 was taken)



Dang it - SO close #-o 

Congrats!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jim said:


> There were 99 candy corns in that glass bowl. That makes brmurray the winner!
> 
> brmurray,
> you have one day (Nov 1, 2010) to Pm me.



Wouldn't you know it.....that was going to be my second guess. :---) 

Congrats BR. you lucky Basssssssssss :wink:

Thanks Jim for another great contest.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! I guess I'm runner up??? I guessed 96.


----------



## caveman (Nov 1, 2010)

congards!!!!!!!!! these contest are what help make this site great ,it is alot of fun :lol:


----------



## brmurray (Nov 1, 2010)

lbursell said:


> Congratulations. Now, where you gonna fish with that monster ?




good question. Have never quite seen anything like this. Do not even know the technique for it. Should be interesting down here on some of these ga lakes though!


----------



## weezer71 (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## freetofish (Nov 8, 2010)

I think we should have a recount.. My name is freetofish and I aprove this message..


----------



## lbursell (Nov 9, 2010)

freetofish said:


> I think we should have a recount.. My name is freetofish and I aprove this message..




Can't - They've already been eaten. Unless you're volunteering to go through the "trace evidence".


----------

